# Local Deltec suppliers?



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aside from J&L and Ocean Aquatics?

I need a new bushing set for my aquabee pump for my MC-500 skimmer.
the original plastic ones have deformed over time, apparently theres a new silicone set.

thanks!


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

You could try Oceanic Corals, but J&L is the only place I know of locally.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Try to contact Deltec directly. I had that problem before and they sent me a new set free of charge. I think that it was a common problem which resulted in many noise and vibration complaints and they have since swapped to the new improved bushings on the newer models.


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

Are you on canreef?

they have a distrubutor on that board where I have bought parts for aquabees before.

His name is aqua digital...
I would assume his company has the same name.


----------

